# New DBSTalk Chat Room



## Chris Blount

Currently we are trying a new PHP based chat room that should be much more widely compatible with web browsers including WebTV. The room is hosted on our server so is completely private.

If you get the chance, please register in the chat room although it's not required to use it. I really would like to hear from you WebTV users to see if you have any trouble.

Thanks!

http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## Nick

Great add!!!!


----------

